# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Ε.Μ.Π. 170 χρόνια προσφοράς

## Asterias

*Φέτος το Εθνικό Μετσόβειο Πολυτεχνείο γιορτάζει τα 170 χρόνια από την Ίδρυσή του και κατ` επέκταση η Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών τα  39 της χρόνια.*

*Ευχόμαστε Χρόνια Πολλά, καλή συνέχεια στο έργο το οποίο επιτελούν με συνέπεια έδω και τόσα χρόνια, συμβάλλοντας αποτελεσματικά στην ανάπτυξη της Ελληνικής και κατ` επέκταση της Παγκόσμιας Ναυτιλίας σε όλους της τους τομείς.*

----------


## Νaval22

Για όποιον δεν έχει πάει αξίζει μια επίσκεψη στο εργαστήριο Υδροδυναμικής και αν είναι τυχερός να δεί και τη διεξαγωγή ενός πειράματος στη πειραματική δεξαμενή που έχει μήκος εκατό μέτρα περίπου στο χώρο γύρω απο αυτή περιφέρονται πολλά μοντέλα με πιο αναγνωρίσιμο το ΣΑΟΣ 2 που φιγουράρει απο τα πρώτα και ένα πιο έμπειρο μάτι θα αναγνωρίσει μέχρι και τη γάστρα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Αστερία,  για  την  ιστορία,  το  ΕΜΠ  είναι  170  ετών  αλλά  η  σχολή  Ναυπηγών  Μηχανολόγων  ιδρύθηκε  το  1969-70 δηλαδή  είναι  37-38  ετών  μόνον.

----------


## Apostolos

Είχα ακούσει παλία πώς θα φτιαχτεί μία μεγαλύτερη δεξαμενή πειραμάτων. Ξέρετε κάτι?

----------


## Νaval22

Για μεγαλύτερη δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αλλά η συγκεκριμένη που υπάρχει στο πολυτεχνείο δεν θεωρείτε μικρή,για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς θεωρείτε μεγάλη απο ερευνητικής σκοπιάς θεωρείται μεσαία πρός μικρή (κανονική προς αδύνατη που λέει και η γνωστή Ποπάρα)
Πάντως για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκε δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταυφρόνητη είναι μια πάρα πολύ αξιόλογη υποδομή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η δεξαμενή δοκιμών και ο υπόλοιπος εξοπλισμός του Εργαστηρίου Ναυτικής & Θαλάσσιας Υδροδυναμικής του Ε.Μ.Π. παρουσιάζονται στο 4ο τεύχος του 2004 της Διμηνιάιας Έκδοσης των Τεχνικών Χρονικών του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος. Όλη η παρουσίαση είναι εδω: http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...p%20Marine.pdf

----------


## Asterias

Σωστά αναφέρει ο Esperos. Αναμπουμπούλα και ταχύτητα.

Η Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών ιδρύθηκε με Διάταγμα της 15ης Μαΐου 1969 και άρχισε να λειτουργεί από το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 1969-70.

----------


## Asterias

Στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου 2007, στα πλαίσια γενικότερων εορταστικών εκδηλώσεων για τα 170 χρόνια από την Ίδρυση του Ε.Μ.Π. η Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών διοργάνωσε Ημερίδα στο Ευγενίδειο Ίδρυμα με το παρακάτω θέμα:

_&#171;Η Συμβολή της Σχολής Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών στην Ανάπτυξη της Ναυπηγικής & Θαλάσσιας Βιομηχανίας και Ναυτιλίας&#187;_

Στην ημερίδα αναπτύχθηκάν διάφορα θέματα από καθηγητές της Σχολής.

*Ο Πρόεδρος της Σχολής Κος Χρίστος Φραγκόπουλος*, με θέμα εισήγησης *&#171;Η Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών&#187;* ανέπτυξε ιστορικά θέματα από Ιδρύσεως της σχολής (πλήρες κείμενο http://www.naval.ntua.gr/) ενώ ανέφερε και σημαντικά στοιχεία επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης των αποφοίτων της Σχολής.

*Ο Καθηγητής Κος Απόστολος Παπανικολάου,* με θέμα εισήγησης *&#171;Ιστορική Εξέλιξη της Ναυπηγικής&#187;* ανέπτυξε σημαντικά επιτευγματά, σταθμούς της Ναυπηγικής Επιστήμης στο πέρας των αιώνων.

*Ο Καθηγητής Κος Σπιρίδων Μαυράκος,* με θέμα εισήγησης *&#171;Θαλάσσιες Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας&#187;* παρουσίασε διάφορες κατασκευές ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, του Παγκόσμιου και Ελληνικού Στερεώματος, οι οποίες εκμεταλλέυονται με διάφορους τρόπους την κίνηση των κυμάτων και ρευμάτων της Θάλασσας. Ενώ αναφέρθηκε και σε σημαντικές δυσκολίες εφαρμογής αυτών, μια από τις οποίες ήταν η σύνδεση των κατασκευών αυτών με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

*Ο Καθηγητής Κος Ζαραφωνίτης,* με θέμα εισήγησης *&#171;Άγονες γραμμές- Ένα Παράδειγμα Συνεργασίας του Ε.Μ.Π. με την Κοινωνία&#187;* παρουσιάσε διάφορες μελέτες κατασκευής ακτοπλοϊκών επιβατικών καραβιών και μεταφοράς οχημάτων, καθώς και ταχυπλόων επιβατικών καραβιών, διαφόρων μεγεθών και ποικίλης μεταφορικής ικανότητας και αισθητικής παρουσίας. 

*Ο Καθηγητής Κος Νικόλαος Κυρτάτος* με θέμα εισήγησης 
*&#171;Ναυτικοί Κινητήρες και Ατμοσφαιρική Ρύπανση:* 
*Νομοθεσία, Τεχνολογίες, Προοπτικές&#187;* παρουσίασε την παρούσα και μέλουσα νομοθεσία περί τη διαχείρηση ρύπων. Η γενικότερη τάση, φυσικά και αναφέρεται στη μείωση των ρύπων. Παράλληλα παρουσιάστηκαν και διάφοροι μέθοδοι με τις οποίες δύναται μηχανολογικά η μείωση των ρύπων. ΄

Επίσης 
*ο Κος καθηγητής Χαρίλαος Ψαραύτης,* εισηγήθηκε του θέματος: *Θαλάσσια Ρύπανση:* *Πρόληψη και Καταστολή.*

*ο Κος καθηγητής Γεράσιμος Αθανασούλης,* εισηγήθηκε του θέματος: *Το Πλοίο και το Θαλάσσιο Περιβάλλον.* 

*ο Κος καθηγητής Βασίλης Παπάζογλου* εισηγήθηκε του θέματος: *Η Συμβολή της Σχολής Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών στη Ναυπηγική βιομηχανία της χώρας.*

Στο τέλος της συνεδρίας οι Κύριοι:

*Γ.Γράτσος, Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος*
*Κ.Κοκκάλας, Νεώριον Ναυπηγεία Σύρου*
*Ν.Μπουσούνης, Det Norske Veritas*
*Σ.Χαζτηγρηγόρης, Kristen Navigation* 

ανέπτυξαν εισηγήσεις με θέμα: 
*Μελλοντική Εξέλιξη της Σχολής Ναπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών:*
*Ανάγκες, Δυνατότητες, Προοπτικές*

*Μετέπειτα ακολούθησε γόνιμος διάλογος, διαφόρωνς εισηγητών και μελών του Συνεδρίου, όπου αναφέρθηκαν σημεία πιθανής βελτίωσης της Σχολής, σημεία απορόφησης και επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης των αποφοίτων, σχόλια και ανησυχίες για την Ελληνική Ναυπηγική Βιομηχανία κ.ά.*

----------


## dkampouroglou

Τα πρακτικά από την παραπάνω ημερίδα ξέρει κανείς που θα τα βρούμε ???
Πρέπει να έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.naval.ntua.gr/presentations_hmerida.htm

----------


## Νaval22

Τελικά το θέμα το πλοίων ΑΛΚΥΩΝ δεν προχώρησε,Μάλιστα μια απο αυτές τις σχεδιάσεις είχε ξεφύγει απο επίπεδο προμελέτης και είχε φτάσει στο contract design,πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να κατασκευαστούν αυτά τα πλοία μήπως η μελέτη τους ήταν απλά ενα μέτρο τόνωσης του ΕΜΠ?

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως απλά δεν εμπειστεύνται το ΕΜΠ για σχέδια επιβατηγών?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ συζητήσαμε παλιότερα στο θέμα με τις καινοτομίες στα επιβατικά πλοία. θα αντιγραφούν και τα δύο0 τελευταία μηνύματα ώστε να συνεχιστεί εκεί η συζήτηση μια κι έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------

